# recherche icones billes metal



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjours toutes et tous 

voila presque tout est dans le titre, je cherche des icones sous la forme de petites billes en metal (je dis bien petites, voire très petites) 

j'avais eu l'occasion de voir ça sur un desk mais je ne sais plus ou ni qui avait posté ça. 

si vous pouviez m'aider, ça serait sympa ! 

par avance merci


----------



## tombom (13 Mars 2010)

edit de mon message... je suis allé trop vite...
--

c'est des icones pour dossier et fichier ou pour mettre sous l'icone d'applications dans le dock ?


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2010)

tombom a dit:


> edit de mon message... je suis allé trop vite...
> --
> 
> c'est des icones pour dossier et fichier ou pour mettre sous l'icone d'applications dans le dock ?



plus pour dossiers et fichiers, mais pourquoi pas pour le dock !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Tu as cela, je sais pas si tu trouveras ton bonheur.


----------



## Scalounet (15 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu as cela, je sais pas si tu trouveras ton bonheur.



je vais regarder cela de plus près, merci a toi


----------



## Vijay (16 Mars 2010)

Sinon tu dois aussi pouvoir extraire la boule métalique qui sert de puce dans Pages je la trouve particulièrement réussie moi!!


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Sinon tu dois aussi pouvoir extraire la boule métalique qui sert de puce dans Pages je la trouve particulièrement réussie moi!!



je pense avoir trouver mon bonheur, mais je vais regarder  

merci a toi


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2010)

Quelques chose dans ce style ?


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Quelques chose dans ce style ?



ouppssss, milles excuses wath, je n'avais point vu que tu m'avais répondu... 

en tout cas merci pour lien, même si je n'en n'ai plus l'utilité dans l'immédiat, je garde ces icones de coté 

merci encore


----------

